# throttle body align. group 098 error?



## jmsfly98 (Nov 19, 2003)

i'm pretty new to the vag com community and i seem to be having a problem doing a throttle body alignment on my 1998 2.0l jetta. when trying to do the TBA this is what i'm experiencing:
[select]
[engine]
[meas. blocks]
[enter group 098]
throttle pot voltage 1: 4.360 V
throttle pot voltage 2: 3.540 V
operating mode: idle
Basic setting status: error
throttle pot voltage 1: error
throttle pot voltage 2: group 098
operating mode: not
Basic setting status: available
now i've been doing a lot of searching and reading about the problem but i cannot find a definite answer. the battery is charged and is good. the coolant temp is within the specified range. and i have THOROUGHLY cleaned the throttle body. i have also checked for any DTC and i will post at the end. in case anyone was wondering why i am doing the throttle align is because my idle has been all over the place since i had the battery disconnected for a few days recently. idle problems have been anywhere from idle at over 2000 rpm to stalling out. i have no check engine light, but a few weeks ago i had one come up for a P1544: Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal Too High, which i cleared and haven't seen since. i've also unplugged the throttle body to see if there was any difference and there was some drastic changed (not good) without it plugged in. here is my autoscan:
note: the airbags were deployed and will be fixed once i can get the motor to run properly
Wednesday,24,March,2010,18:28:02:15657
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-259.lbl
Part No: 037 906 259 AA
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V02 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 T
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04 
Coding: 00084
Shop #: WSC 00066 
6 Faults Found:
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
33-10 - Resistance too Low - Intermittent
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00595 - Crash Data Stored 
35-00 - - 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

if anyone can help me out i'd appreciate it. i'm starting to think that maybe the throttle body is shot, but if someone can steer me in the right direction i'd appreciate it. if you need anymore info please dont hesitate to ask. cheers guys


----------



## jmsfly98 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: throttle body align. group 098 error? (jmsfly98)*

anyone?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: throttle body align. group 098 error? (jmsfly98)*

Clear fault codes from the ECU,
do the TBA,
if it fails, there should be at least one fault code.
-Uwe-


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Having EXACT same issue WITHOUT ANY dtc's stored into memory. This is on a 1996 VW Golf 2.0 ABA. Tried unplugging the the battery for 15 mins to see if that helped. Little more info. This weekend I installed an autotech 260 cam with BFI stage 2 cam file. Everything went well and the timing was checked 3 times to be sure everything went well. Yesterday I took out and cleaned my air filter and throttle body. The throttle body is ABSOLUTELY clean so I can rule that one out. The voltage reads 13volts at idle so I don't think that's the issue. There is a little play with my throttle cable so I doubt the ECU reads that it's under load at idle. Lastly, the car has 93 octane in it and it idles around 1000-1100 rpm. Please help! Also, I have a spare 1996 VW Jetta 2.0 ABA at home for a parts car so if I can't find any help I will put it's throttle body on my car to see if that fixes the issue. Thanks for the help!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump for help/suggestions


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

That's a ton of mods 


Please post an complete auto-scan then we dance or start your own thread with a scan. 

best,


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, thanks Jack. That's on my 05 GLI. I just have intake, cam & chip on my 96 golf (the car with the throttle alignment problem). Do I do an autoscan with car on or cranked?


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

see this tutorial on how to do an autoscan: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

This one is for you Jack. This was taken 5 mins ago!  . Also tried to do another tb alignment (basic settings, block 098) and said not available. 


VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N 


Chassis Type: 1H - VW G/J/V Mk3 
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,25,56 

Address 01 ------------------------------------------------------- 
Controller: 037 906 259 
Component: BFI ABA S2 003 HS V08 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found. 

Skipping Address 15-Airbags 

End -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Has to be complete and newest version or no dice here. 
Cool mods though. 

best,


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

That was a complete auto scan and what do you mean by newest version? ...some of your comments on other ppls forums sound alot like some of the junk I say, lol.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Sorry. 

Here is the link. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/download/index.html 

Then a complete scan like Bruce posted above. 

Yeah I can be tough on people if they try to play outside the forum Morality rules. 

Best,


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

I installed the VCDS-lite and whenever I tried to attempt an auto scan, it is saying that I need to register/activate my copy. I thought this was done whenever I bought my vagcom software ????


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Is VCDS different than VAGCOM? I am fully registered and activated with vagcom!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

It also will not let me put my vagcom serial number to register for VCDS-lite


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if you have a non-genuine Ross Tech cable...


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

It isn't, but I haven't had a problem with my vagcom since I bought it a few years ago till today.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

The cable works just fine, but I'm having trouble registering the VCDS-lite program. Suggestions?


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

The problem was the throttle body. I love having multiple cars just laying around! lol


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

GloryFreak said:


> Is VCDS different than VAGCOM? I am fully registered and activated with vagcom!


 Old versions of our software which were named "VAG-COM" are no longer supported. This is due at least in part to the fact that a certain large car manufacturer objected to our use of that name for our software. 

However, everyone who ever purchased VAG-COM from us can use a current version; if you've got a "dongle" type interface with the software license built in, you simply download and install the latest version of VCDS and you're good to go, because the VCDS will read the license from the interface upon use with a car. 

If you're using a 3rd-party interface, or one of our really old "dumb" interfaces (which we stopped selling more than 7 years ago), VCDS-Lite is the replacement for VAG-COM versions 311 and 409. VCDS-Lite does require a new activation, but this is available for free to registered VAG-COM 311 and 409 users. The fact that it requires a new activation and instructions for getting one are clearly stated on the VCDS-Lite download page. 

-Uwe-


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks UWE & everyone for the help! I am a registered 3.11 vagcom member with the "dummy" device, lol. I will try to work this out and hopefully get it resolved. Also, I wanted to update everyone on what was up. I took my DIRTY @ss throttle body off my 96 Jetta and hooked it up to my Golf. EVERYTHING worked well with my v3.11 version of vagcom when aligning the throttle body. I took the TB off and cleaned it and reattached it to my car. Now, SAME PROBLEM!!!!  ...I guess you can't adapt these things if they are clean, lol.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright, I figured out what my issue was with registering my VCDS-lite program. I was imputing my serial number for my VAGCOM v3.11 . lol. I sent the form in and am now waiting on an email to come in from ross-tech  Jack, your making me work! lol


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I really appreciate you taking the time to register. 
Even though I have no authority here, I just don't normally move an inch with the pirates out there playing games. 

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Try a default? Explain please.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I will after the scan now. 

Best,


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Aight. Just waiting for Rosstech to answer my submission for VCDS-lite


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Believe me the work you do now to update your VCDS will be worth it. Don't wait so long next time. Update everytime you can that makes it better with age not old and out of date. Good luck


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't really needed the update. All I use my vagcom for was checking specific DTCs and re adapting. I'm sure it serves other purposes but no need for me


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Jack, you gotta help me out on this one man, tb will still not allign with vcds-lite. Here is the log as of 6:48 EST. 


VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1 
Tuesday, 07 June 2011, 18:46:18:63256 


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III 
Scan: 01,02,03,08,12,15,25,41,56 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-259.LBL 
Controller: 037 906 259 
Component: BFI ABA S2 003 HS V08 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: D9C5797F5017 
No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6N0-909-60x-VW2.LBL 
Controller: 6N0 909 603 D 
Component: AIRBAG VW2 V00 
Coding: 00068 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 33196BD7123B 
2 Faults Found: 
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for going through the process of update. 

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry it's been awhile since i posted, this week has been all about getting my exhaust leak fixed from my headers but any way, this did not work. I tried this on both my 96 golf and 96 jetta's tb. Any suggestions? Also the tb are clean as can be. I would eat off these things!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Side note, after I tried Jacks idea, this is what was stored in my ecu's memory:

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Saturday, 18 June 2011, 19:55:39:63256
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 
Component and/or Version: BFI ABA S2 003 HS V08
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: D9C5797F5017
2 Faults Found:
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Large
P1544 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16505 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Implausible Signal
P0121 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Both of the codes arnt on ross tech, strange?

I soppose the codes are self explanetory


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

I cleared the codes and drove about 15 miles and they haven't come back on. I think those codes were stored whenever I swapped the two throttle bodies out, i dunno but they are gone.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

PM me your phone # and I will call you or make an appointment to talk to me.

best,


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Jack, wanted to let you know that I sent you a private message. Tell me if you didn't receive it. I will probably call your shop later today whenever I wake up if you haven't called me already, not working today.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

PM sent

10-4


----------

